
The Fastest Way to Increase Your Site's Performance - acconrad
https://userinterfacing.com/the-fastest-way-to-increase-your-sites-performance-now/
======
losvedir
Offtopic, but I really like how the blog works. It feels really fast. I
checked it out in dev tools to see how long it took and noticed that a lot of
the assets came from "service worker", which I haven't seen before. What
exactly does that mean?

~~~
acconrad
Likely the service worker is caching the assets onto your machine. So if it
comes from the service worker, you've visited the site (or the asset) before:
[https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/codelabs/debu...](https://developers.google.com/web/fundamentals/codelabs/debugging-
service-workers/#add_caching_to_your_service_worker)

------
otabdeveloper1
> The Fastest Way to Increase Your Site's Performance

Throw out React?

Just kidding, we're not here for real solutions!

~~~
acconrad
Usually when I'm working on a site's performance I do actually suggest a
smaller framework.

Most people think they need React because it's popular/cool when really it's
super overkill and they'd be better off with a lighter MVVM framework that
still gives them components.

That's why I'm a big fan of Mithril, Inferno, and Preact. They're _so_ much
smaller than Angular and React.

